# are they synonymous?



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not really in the construction world. If you read two requests for proposals for the same work just worded different, one said slough shoreline revetment and the second said slough shoreline stablization, would the work output be the same? Do revetment and stablization mean the same thing to a contractor or will one give you the equivalent of tank armouring and the other just a bullet proof vest, for lack of a better comparison.


----------



## Bean PE (Feb 9, 2011)

Ask for clarification.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

as a state regulator I'm the one trying to make sure a proposal for bid is worded the correct way to prevent fututre headaches. I want the equivalent of the tank armouring but the terminology being used by contracting folks changes every time I see a new correspondence.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats what the spec book is for. You can call it whatever you want as long as the specs adequately describe what you want.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

therein lies the rest of the problem. i am getting to see the request that goes out but likely not going to be involved with the review of the bids that come back in so i want to get it right up front. it is a performanced based type contract so we can't give the exact requirements, we have to be somewhat vague. So if one had a more robust accepted meeting I would push for that terminology.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 9, 2011)

But even with performance based bids, a certain minimum requirement has to be defined.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> But even with performance based bids, a certain minimum requirement has to be defined.


and right now it is as vague as slough shoreline revetment/stablization for erosion control, I'm serious.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats the status of the bids for this? Are you still working on the plans to be released for the bids, are the plan out for bid and this question is based on contrqctor questions, or is this for the bid review?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 9, 2011)

we are still writing the request for bid, PWS is the term they are calling it. Basically the general list of what we want things like remedy in place or response complete for groundwater treatment, landfill cap, slough stablization/revetment. This will go out the their approved list of contractors to bid on and they will receiving bid packages with technical proposals and cost to review and choose a winning contractor.

With their contract rules we can't tell the contractors how to get from point a to point c, even though they are goign to have to get my agreement/signoff at the end. Which is why these contracts really don't work in a env remediation situation when all the decisions have not been made.

This is attempt # 2 with the performance based contract to do the same work. Last one stalled for various reasons for 7+ yrs under a different PM here. I am trying to get this project moving forward again,


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are the one helping with the bid process (including bid question responses), you could always include the full description of what is expected in the response addendum, either as a "contractor question" or just a general clarification note.

Otherwise you may need to address it at the pre-con meeting or at the worst case, during construction.


----------

